# Caregiver Jobs



## pinkblackblur (Nov 30, 2009)

Hiya!

I am a 23 years old pinay who's really interested of getting a job in Canada, Unfortunately I am a high school graduate but I took a 6 months caregiver course in a good school somewhere in the Philippines.

I have 3 years experience in Sales and 2 years experience in childcare (Pediatric Clinic)

I'm just curious if it's possible for me to get a job in Canada..


----------

